
CALLBACK — NASA's monthly Aviation Safety Reporting System newsletter - bookofjoe
https://asrs.arc.nasa.gov/publications/callback.html
======
bookofjoe
"... includes de-identified ASRS report excerpts with supporting commentary in
a popular 'lessons learned' format."

------
zunzun
I am unfamiliar with this newsletter, is the name an acronym?

~~~
bookofjoe
From Wikipedia: "If the ASRS staff has questions regarding a report, it can
perform a callback and request further information or clarification from the
reporter."

